# wine bottle holder



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

The wife wanted somewhere to hold her wine. So I decided to build her these 2. Now I need to buy her more wine.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You keep that up and she'll want more 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice, I make wine and an a woodworker. So I am thinking this is right up my alley


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

If you need the plans let me know. I found them in an old wood working magazine a friend gave me. I used oak dowels and alowood.


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice.... yes indeed. This project would be perfect, as I prepare to bottle over 20 gallons of this year's harvest!


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Duncan I would love the plans. I just bottles twelve gallons and have another twelve to do this weekend. I am almost hit my government allotted 200 gallon limit this year! 

Funny thing is I don't drink a lot. Give most of it away.


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Duncan, that looks amazing. I want to get some wine now!

If feasible, I would love the plans as well!


----------



## sjsak1 (Aug 22, 2013)

*My wall hanger....*

This is my wall hanger for the wife....


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a nice hanger.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

I gave a bunch of these one Christmas...
Gets rid of cutoffs, quick!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Duncancruiser, those would make great christmas gifts, wine included. Bladerunner, the laws of PHYSICS does not support the stand, the way I see it in the photo! How is it standing up???


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks you travico. I was thinking the same thing. And with blade runners design. It does work as long as all the cuts are cut right. Making sure the angles are all correct. I have the numbers somewhere on my computer. I've been wanting to try it my self.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't plan on hijacking the thread, so I've started another.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Travico said:


> Duncancruiser, those would make great christmas gifts, wine inc........ How is it standing up???


Just beautifully balanced. Take out the bottle and it will fall over


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool and unique wine holder! Like the design, holds more bottles. Well done!


----------

